# Tutto bene



## Tebe (21 Giugno 2013)

:unhappy:


aiuto.


:mrgreen:


Sono in affiancamento con uno che non sbaglia i congiuntivi. E non ha tatuaggi visibili.
Si lava. Anzi. E' profumato.
Il capo quello figo e calvo ha telefonato 700 volte.
Voleva sapere se ero già scappata o resistevo.
Gli ho detto che due parole dobbiamo farle.
la filiale che andrò a prendere è la peggiore di Milano.

:unhappy:


Con orario da cinesi.

:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo anche prezzi da cinesi... cosi passo a trovarvi! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (23 Giugno 2013)

uhm...XD


FORZA TEBE!!!
tira fuori il flauto magico e ipnotizza la tua troupe :mexican:


----------

